# Urine Infection



## Stephanie K (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi,

At my hospital check up last Wednesday the midwife sent off a sample of urine because there was protein in it.
This evening I have come home to find a letter telling me I have an infection and to contact my GP. The surgery is now closed for the weekend though! 
Do you know how serious this is......should I speak to the out of hours people or is it ok to wait until Monday? I have had the infection for at least 10 days after all!

Any advice would be great

Thanks

Steph


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

unless you have symptoms which you do need to speak to a gp, otherwise you should be ok until Monday.  The gp will be aware of what antibiotics you need by the report.

Jan


----------

